# Black Creek/Choctawhatcee update



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Went to Black Creek yesterday with intent to fish a particular hole for bream and blue cat. The creek was OK until down near the island just north of McDaniels (Live Oak Resort). The rising river has reached the creek and has it high, muddy, and fast Went on to the hole anyway but fished only about 30 minutes. Upped anchor and back to the landing. Loaded up and headed to Alaqua. Water at Alaqua was clear as expected. Fished mullet but they simply were not there or not interested in jumping in the boat. Fished 6 hour and took only 10 to the house. Beautiful day on the water but south wind was high all day. 
.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

We went to Alaqua Sunday morning hoping the specks would be stacked in there from the cold weather, managed a couple of bites, that was it. Couple more boats down there who had the same idea we did and they hadn't caught anything either. Didn't see many mullet at all.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

RJW615: It appears the weather will not stay cold enough long enough to really push the specks into the deep creeks. Water was 57 yesterday.We did see a single angler yesterday from Alabama who said he had caught 5 specks all day long. This was about 4pm. Two other boats came by us fishing specks but they didn't stay but a couple of hours and pulled out. Mullet were not jumping. Tough fishing but a nice day to be out but the wind sure did blow. I bet the bay was raging and white capping. 

Looking at the Caryville and Ebro river gauges looks like the river will stay up for several days which will be good for bream and bass later on. The backwater cat folks should be able to do their thing for a while. We need a good bit more rain while it's up to keep it up as long as possible.


----------

